
Interview with J.J. Allaire - michaelsbradley
https://www.rstudio.com/2016/10/12/interview-with-j-j-allaire/
======
spdustin
I did a lot of Cold Fusion back when it was owned by Allaire, and drifted away
when it became what I felt was a DSL for bad Java. Even had a component I sold
(for RSS parsing into CF Objects).

It was the language of my first big assignment after striking out on my own
years ago, and I'll always have fond memories of JJ and Jeremy and of CFML.
Homesite / Cold Fusion Studio were the best HTML authoring tools in their
time, too.

I'm glad to hear that he's still creating in this industry! I have been
hearing so many things about R and keep meaning to look further into it.

~~~
mountaineer
I started developing seriously in '99 and ColdFusion was how I got my start.
Many fond memories as well.

------
sundvor
Cheers. It was interesting to learn what JJA has been up to since coming up
with the great (at the time) Cold Fusion back in the mid 90s. [I'm really
showing my age here. ;)]

~~~
neovive
Yes. ColdFusion was groundbreaking back in 1996 and I have fond memories of
coding "HTML-by-hand" in Homesite. I even worked at an organization that used
JRun application server for quite a few years after the Macromedia/Adobe
purchase.

~~~
sundvor
Yes, and CF lived for ages and ages too. It was really quite brilliant. I hung
on to ColdFusion (as it later came to be known) for far too long which has
probably hurt my career as I ought to have been gaining experience in other
languages. Having said that, picking up PHP from ColdFusion was dead easy ...
but have now made the switch to C# / .netCore in the last year and finding
that to be a whole new world. SOLID, DDD, TDD, etc. It's never too late. :-)

~~~
neovive
Looking at CFML specifically [1], it's surprisingly similar to the components
and directives seen in modern JS frameworks like Angular, React and Vue.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ColdFusion_Markup_Language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ColdFusion_Markup_Language)

------
abalone
Wow, this is like Allaire (the late 90s company) all over again! Pick a cool
technology that techies love and just grind out some great tools. It is really
heartening to know that you can still build a real company around this, not
just a volunteer open source project. Kudos to JJ.

Context: In the late 90s the cool technology was the web and ColdFusion was
one of the first popular server-side markup languages (along with ASP and
PHP). This time around it looks like the cool tech is big data analysis.

------
stpe
I love how he is still coding the major part of the day. That is an
inspiration - that you can stick to what you love even though you are starting
companies left, right and center throughout your years.

------
bdcravens
The bulk of my career was spent in ColdFusion, starting around 1999. In recent
years, I've moved away from it, but even today, there's features in there I
really miss, like the simplicity and power of custom tags, and the embedded
SQL engine that you could use against any recordset.

------
sdrothrock
I was VERY confused at the beginning.

This is not about R-Studio, the software/data recovery utility, but about
R-Studio, the R (language) IDE.

